# Una cosa ... la ...



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

In un messaggio volevo scrivere "*Una *cosa simile *la* vedo anche nella ...". Poi mi sono fermato perché mi sembrava un po' "discrepante" riferirsi a _*una *cosa_ con il pronome _*la*_. Insomma, _una _è un articolo indeterminato, mentre il pronome _la_ presuppone la determinatezza/concretezza dell'oggetto a cui si referisce.

Quindi la mia domanda è se è grammaticalmente corretta la mia frase (e costruzioni di questo tipo in genere) o no?

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Francis.
A volte ti poni delle domande di natura quasi... trascendente! Intanto direi che la frase è sicuramente corretta, come altro vorresti costruirla? E poi cerco di trovare una risposta nell'ambito della mia limitata capacità logica di umano. Come detto nella Treccani, "l'articolo indeterminativo si usa in riferimento a un elemento che fa parte di una categoria di persone, animali, oggetti, concetti o in riferimento a qualcuno o qualcosa introdotto nella frase come elemento nuovo": in entrambi i casi, quando ne riparli nella seconda parte della frase usando il pronome _la, _non lo è più, perché _la cosa _è diventata specifica e inserita in un contesto noto. Dunque, ammesso che effettivamente il pronome _lo_/_la,_ che si può riferire a persona o cosa o avere valore neutro, presupponga "la determinatezza/concretezza dell'oggetto a cui si riferisce", sarebbe accontentato!


----------



## frugnaglio

La frase è corretta, però credo che il tuo tentativo di spiegazione, Necsus, vada nella direzione giusta ma cada per terra prima di arrivare al bersaglio... è vero che se dici “una cosa simile la vedo anche…” si tratta di una cosa determinata; però si può dire anche “ma sì, un biscottino lo mangio” senza che il biscotto sia determinato, e addirittura “io qualcosa lo farei” e ti sfido a chiamare determinato questo!
Piuttosto, mi sembra la stessa struttura di “col martello ci pianto i chiodi”, “al mare ci andremo domani”, “di questi ne voglio due” e, apriti cielo, “a me mi piace”. Ovvero, “una cosa simile” non è proprio l'oggetto del verbo, ma il tema del discorso (A proposito di cose simili: ne vedo una anche…), e dovendo esprimere l'oggetto con un pronome atono, si usa quello determinato perché… quello indeterminato non esiste! Chissà cosa faremmo se avessimo dei pronomi atoni indeterminati.


----------



## Nino83

Ciao francis. 
Credo che ti sei confuso tra "la" articolo determinativo e "la" pronome complemento oggetto. 
Solo il primo indica una certa "determinatezza" mentre il secondo è universale, cioè si usa per qualsiasi complemento oggetto.

"Me la vorrei comprare una macchina nuova".

In questo caso, il pronome "la" viene prima che sia introdotto l'oggetto di cui si parla e l'oggetto stesso (una macchina nuova) è indeterminato, cioè è introdotto per la prima volta nel discorso.

Quindi la tua frase è corretta.


----------



## frugnaglio

Nino83 said:


> Credo che ti sei confuso tra "la" articolo determinativo e "la" pronome complemento oggetto.
> Solo il primo indica una certa "determinatezza" mentre il secondo è universale, cioè si usa per qualsiasi complemento oggetto.



Però normalmente il "la" pronome è determinato. Se dico "l'ho comprata" tu capisci che ho comprato una cosa di cui avevamo già parlato.


----------



## Nino83

Ma molte volte il pronome complemento oggetto di terza persona è usato ancor prima d'introdurre un oggetto indeterminato, quindi non direi che questa regola sia proprio universale.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ...  quando ne riparli nella seconda parte della frase usando il pronome _la, _non lo è più, perché _la cosa _è diventata specifica e inserita in un contesto noto ...


Sì, questo ragionamento mi pare giusto e neanche tanto trascendente  ...


frugnaglio said:


> ... però si può dire anche “ma sì, un biscottino lo mangio” senza che il biscotto sia determinato ...


Non determinato strettamente parlando, ma concreto (o specifico) in qualche senso sì, perché il pronome _lo_ lo "concretizza". Infatti, quando _lo_ mangi, non è più un biscotto qualsiasi, ma appunto quello concreto che mangi (o stai mangiando).

Grazie per le risposte interessanti .


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> "*Una *cosa simile *la* vedo anche nella ...".


A me non piace molto. Andrei tranquillo con "Vedo una cosa simile anche...".
Scusa se ho detto una banalità


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> ... In questo caso, il pronome "la" viene prima che sia introdotto l'oggetto di cui si parla e l'oggetto stesso (una macchina nuova) è indeterminato, cioè è introdotto per la prima volta nel discorso.


L'ordine non mi sembra importante da questo punto di vista. Comunque, ho capito quello che intendevi dire. 





ohbice said:


> ... Scusa se ho detto una banalità .-)


Secondo me non  è una banalità, infine  _una _sensazione simile _la_ avevo anch'io  ... Comunque, prendendo in considerazine le risposte precedenti, penso che la mia frase in questione in certi contesti stilisticamente non sia "ottima", ma grammaticalmente è corretta.


----------



## bearded

Potrei sbagliare, ma mi pare che la ragione della presenza di questi pronomi (che richiamano l'oggetto già nominato) sia dovuta ad un'esigenza di stile, oltre che di sintassi. Se io (per ragioni di stile, di enfasi) voglio cominciare la mia frase con l'oggetto, il pronome diventa necessario:
- la ragazza l'ho già vista
- ho già visto la ragazza.
Diversamente da altre lingue (es. la tedesca) non posso dire ''la ragazza ho già visto'', perché la lingua italiana non permette questa costruzione. Quindi, se voglio cominciare con 'la ragazza', debbo ripetere l'oggetto (richiamarlo) con un pronome.
Da questo punto di vista, non ha alcuna importanza che l'articolo che precede l'oggetto sia determinativo oppure indeterminativo:
- la ragazza l'ho già vista
- un simile comportamento non lo apprezzo
sono frasi ugualmente corrette. Infatti questi pronomi richiamano semplicemente l'oggetto, comunque questo sia stato formulato.


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> …



Giusto. Direi che una buona spiegazione l'hai trovata!


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> In un messaggio volevo scrivere "*Una *cosa simile *la* vedo anche nella ...". Poi mi sono fermato perché mi sembrava un po' "discrepante" riferirsi a _*una *cosa_ con il pronome _*la*_. Insomma, _una _è un articolo indeterminato, mentre il pronome _la_ presuppone la determinatezza/concretezza dell'oggetto a cui si referisce.
> 
> Quindi la mia domanda è se è grammaticalmente corretta la mia frase (e costruzioni di questo tipo in genere) o no?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo


 Ciao Francis!
Senza nulla togliere alla buona spiegazione di Bearded Man, io ho un altro modo di vedere la cosa in pieno accordo con quanto espresso da Frunaglio al post #3 (almeno fino alla "chiusa parentesi" ).

La frase normale sintatticamente sarebbe (come ha detto nel suo post Ohbice):
"Vedo una cosa simile anche nella...", soggetto (sottointeso), verbo, oggetto (SVO).
Nella tua frase non hai fatto altro che una dislocazione a sinistra dell'oggetto (OSV) che comporta, in questo caso, l'obbligo di ripresa (dell'oggetto) da parte di un clitico in funzione pleonastica che prende il posto di “tema proprio”. 
Questa dislocazione (da “rema” a “diatema”) però avviene con un articolo indeterminativo iniziale il quale, chiaramente, non determina il soggetto psicologico, ossia il “tema” o “dato noto”, causando un “paradosso sintattico” poiché l'indeterminativo, per definizione, porta con sé un elemento nuovo, o “rema” (questo vale se "Una cosa simile" non è chiara all'interlocutore, cioè se non è stata menzionata prima nel contesto), ma, per l'appunto, in questo sintagma nominale v'è "simile" che ha funzione di aggettivo dimostrativo, per cui la frase si può considerare corretta grammaticalmente, senza "simile" non lo sarebbe.
Un esempio per spiegarmi meglio:

Frase semplice: _Ho visto una ragazza_; _Ho comprato una macchina_; ---> registro standard 
Disloc. a sinistra: _Una ragazza l'ho vista_; _Una macchina l'ho comprata_; ---> registro substandard 
Frase semplice: _Ho visto la ragazza_; _Ho comprato la macchina_; ---> registro standard 
Disloc. a sinistra: _La ragazza l'ho vista_; _La macchina l'ho comprata_; _---> _registro neostandard 
Mentre in 1. e 3. è chiaro l'elemento nuovo, il rema, nella 2. è chiaro il vuoto informativo nell'argomento di cui si parla (a meno che non lo si sia fatto in precedenza, come risulta evidente nella 4. grazie all'art. determinativo "_La_"), dato dalla domanda 'quale?', quindi la frase risulta semanticamente poco corretta, adatta al massimo al registro informale.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Dragon. Non per contraddirti, ma il tuo esempio "_Una ragazza l'ho vista" _personalmente non lo considererei _a priori_ substandard, tranne in casi in cui quella dislocazione a sinistra venga usata inutilmente o "ingiustificatamente", cioè invece del "normale" _Ho visto una ragazza. _In alcuni casi però, _a seconda del contesto_, può essere una soluzione giusta/accettabile (secondo me).

Pensandoci un po', "ho scoperto" che riferirsi a un oggetto indeterminato con un pronome sostanzialmente  determinativo, in generale non è una "specialità italiana" (anzi, succede anche nella mia lingua madre). Per esempio: _Ieri sera ho visto *una *ragazza davanti alla chiesa. Non *l'*ho vista mai prima. _Quello che succede è che quella ragazza, nella prima frase "non determinata", prima non ancora menzionata, non "conosciuta" ... a partire dalla seconda frase dell'esempio diventa _concreta_, appunto tramite l'utilizzo del pronome _*l'* (<*la*)_. Infine, _Non l'ho vista mai prima _non significa che _"non ho visto *una ragazza* mai prima", _ma esprime l'idea di _"non ho visto *quella ragazza *mai prima" _(ed è anche _questo _che si vuole esprimere)_.    _


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Disloc. a sinistra: _Una ragazza l'ho vista_; _Una macchina l'ho comprata_; ---> registro substandard



Concordo sul fatto che questo esempio specifico non funziona molto bene.
Cosa ne pensate, invece, di questi esempi?
_la berrei proprio una birra gelata
la mangerei volentieri una bella pizza._


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Nino! Visto che anche i non madrelingua hanno sete e fame, sono d'accordo . Ma qualche differenza forse c'è: una ragazza può essere o concreta (Maria X, Giovanna Y, ...) o non concreta, _tertium non datur_. Invece una birra può essere 1) qualsiasi (indeterminata), 2) concreta (determinata, p.e. la bottiglia che ho appena messo nel frigo), 3) quella che  mi porta il cameriere (un mezzo litro fisicamente indeterminato di un determinato tipo, p.e. Pilsner) ...

(è solo un'idea, niente altro  ...)


----------



## Nino83

Ciao, Francis 

Mi vengono in mente altri esempi.
_la vuoi una birra/un po' di birra_?
_li prendi un po' di biscotti?_

Con "una ragazza" mi viene in mente: _la vuoi conoscere una (bella) ragazza? 
_
In questi casi, l'interlocutore introduce un nuovo elemento, indeterminato (cioè non parliamo di un tipo di birra, di biscotti o di una ragazza che abbiamo introdotto in precedenza), eppure il pronome spesso c'è ed è del tutto normale.
La frase può funzionare benissimo anche senza, ma anche con il pronome.
Dico anche che non penso che in un tema, un compito in classe, una professoressa di italiano correggerebbe tali frasi, cancellando il pronome.
Ecco perché non capisco perché queste frasi dovrebbero considerarsi _substandard_.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Nino.
Sono d'accordo che i tuoi esempi sarebbero corretti sia con sia senza quei pronomi.

Quanto all'analisi 'tecnica' di dragonseven al #12, è senz'altro una bella analisi, ma vorrei sapere come lui giudicherebbe una frase del tipo
_il tiranno l'ho ucciso io!    _
Dovrebbe corrispondere al suo n°4, ma secondo me il registro non è 'neostandard': questa frase starebbe benissimo anche in un romanzo dell'800. Dipende dall'aggiunta di 'io'?  Senza 'io' il registro tornerebbe 'neostandard'? Esempio: dov'è il tiranno? Il tiranno l'ho ucciso (è una risposta in stile/registro 'neostandard'?).
Condivido poi quanto dice francisgranada al #13.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis! Ciao Nino!
Cerchiamo di non divagare dal contesto espresso in OP. 
Io ho semplicemente espresso la funzione semantico-sintattica di quel contesto.

Francis, hai perfettamente ragione riguardo alla tua visione espressa al post #13. Però, quando dici, nel primo paragrafo 





francisgranada said:


> _a seconda del contesto_, può essere una soluzione giusta/accettabile


 non ti allontani di molto da quanto ho scritto.
Nel secondo paragrafo riporti 





> _Ieri sera ho visto *una *ragazza davanti alla chiesa. Non *l'*ho vista mai prima._


 (seguendo l'esempio, dopo la prima frase, in italiano neostandard diremmo "_Non l'avevo mai vista prima._" e in italiano standard diremmo "_Non avevo mai visto lei prima_", ma poco importa) con in grassetto nella frase "_una_" e "_l'_ <- la" dicendo che "_la_" non significa "_una ragazza"_, e sono d'accordissimo con te, infatti è così: "_la_", in questo caso, è pron. pers. accusativo e indica "_lei_". È diverso da quello cui chiedevi in principio. Aggiungo che il/la "_concreto/concretezza_" di cui parli non ha valore in termini.

Nino, scusa ma i tuoi ultimi esempi non hanno nulla a che fare con la discussione in atto, sono solamente casi diversi, ossia nelle tue frasi il clitico non ha la stessa valenza di quello posto in OP, poiché il "_la_" e il "_li_" sono “sorgenti (cataforiche)” delle espressioni cataforiche poi dette in seguito: "_una birra gelata_", "_una bella pizza_", "_di birra_", "_di biscotti_", "_una (bella) ragazza_". Inoltre tutti questi (i tuoi ultimi esempi) sono ristretti a un registro colloquiale.
La definizione substandard l'ho data per la presenza del complemento oggetto dislocato con l'articolo indeterminativo, non per la presenza nella frase del clitico, che è poi obbligatorio.

Il punto focale mi sembra abbastanza semplice da comprendere.
Il clitico "la" nella frase in OP ha valenza di _tema proprio_ ed è obbligatorio seppure pleonastico (non ha funzione semantica alcuna, è un pronome di ripresa*), questo perché v'è una marcatura enfatica del _dato noto_, _diatema_, espresso con "Una cosa simile" che, insieme al _tema proprio _"la vedo" e al _rema _"anche nella...", risponderebbe alla domanda "[Vedi mai / Hai mai visto] una cosa del genere?". Questa marcatura è data dalla dislocazione a sinistra del dato noto. È possibile. È corretta.
Ammetto che magari sto sbagliando a definirla come dislocazione a sinistra vera e propria, ma è quello che penso sia davvero. Forse potrebbe essere un'anteposizione anaforica, data la presenza di "simile".

A quali domande potrebbero mai rispondere le seguenti frasi: "_Una ragazza l'ho vista_" e "_Una macchina l'ho comprata_"?
Forse direste "_Hai (per caso / mai) [visto una ragazza / comprato una macchina]?_"... sarebbe logico, ma non la risposta.
Le possibili risposte sarebbero:
"_(Una ragazza?) Sì, l'ho vista_", "_(Una macchina?) Sì, l'ho comprata_" oppure al posto del punto interrogativo ci sta comunque una pausa, pure fosse una virgola, ma diverrebbe una dislocazione a sinistra con tema sospeso. Oppure, magari non logicamente ma sintatticamente perfette le stesse frasi che ho definito semplici. Oppure, "_Ne ho [vista / comprata] una"._
Non c'è motivo per rispondere con le frasi che ho definito substandard a nessuna domanda logica, quindi sono costruzioni prive di senso sintattico (anche se, come ho detto a Francis, sicuramente ci saranno contesti ai quali poter rispondere o iniziare il discorso utilizzando queste frasi, ma dubito che lo si possa fare nel linguaggio standard).


* http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/pronomi-di-ripresa_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/Ciao Bearded Man! 
Sì, precisamente è neostandard.
Nel linguaggio standard (italiano, ovviamente) la sequenza sintattica di una frase è _soggetto -> verbo -> oggetto_ (SVO).
Ogni alterazione a questa forma è da considerarsi prettamente neostandard, anche se utilizzata prima dell'ultimo secolo.
Per registro neostandard si intende 





> una varietà stilisticamente più aperta, dal punto di vista diafasico, dello standard. È una varietà semplificata rispetto a quella di riferimento (lo standard), una variante più o meno colorita regionalmente in quanto - sempre marcata per ciò che riguarda l'intonazione e la fonetica - lo è talora anche per ciò che concerne il lessico e la sintassi._* _(riportato con opportune lievi modifiche non segnalate)



La tua frase "_Il tiranno l'ho ucciso io_" comporta due dislocazioni, una a sinistra (il complemento oggetto) e una a destra (il soggetto), dando alla struttura la variante OVS (comune, ma non propria dell'italiano: per questo c'è il pronome di ripresa obbligatorio che funziona anche come marcatore per il caso).


* Fonte: vedi QUI


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> A quali domande potrebbero mai rispondere le seguenti frasi: "_Una ragazza l'ho vista_" e "_Una macchina l'ho comprata_"?
> Forse direste "_Hai (per caso / mai) [visto una ragazza / comprato una macchina]?_"... sarebbe logico, ma non la risposta.
> Le possibili risposte sarebbero:
> "_(Una ragazza?) Sì, l'ho vista_", "_(Una macchina?) Sì, l'ho comprata_" oppure al posto del punto interrogativo ci sta comunque una pausa, pure fosse una virgola, ma diverrebbe una dislocazione a sinistra con tema sospeso. Oppure, magari non logicamente ma sintatticamente perfette le stesse frasi che ho definito semplici. Oppure, "_Ne ho [vista / comprata] una"._
> Non c'è motivo per rispondere con le frasi che ho definito substandard a nessuna domanda logica, quindi sono costruzioni prive di senso sintattico



Ciao, dragonseven
Lo so che quella parte del tuo messaggio era per Francis, però vorrei dirti che io immagino scenari diversi:
_''Ad assistere a quella conferenza c'erano soltanto uomini! ''  ''Veramente,  una ragazza l'ho vista! Era seduta proprio vicino a me''.
''Non puoi permetterti di andare a Roma: non hai denaro!''  ''Veramente, una macchina l'ho comprata!''._
( trattasi di dialoghi in registro substandard )

E nel ringraziarti della tua spiegazione circa il registro neostandard, ti prego di scusare il mio tono scherzoso col quale non intendo sminuire in alcun modo gli interessanti concetti da te esposti.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> trattasi di dialoghi in registro substandard


 Giustappunto!
(_Una,_ nella tua prima frase d'esempio almeno, non mi sembra art. indet.; bensì aggettivo numerale cardinale)





> E nel ringraziarti della tua spiegazione circa il registro neostandard, ti prego di scusare il mio tono scherzoso col quale non intendo sminuire in alcun modo gli interessanti concetti da te esposti.


Prego!  Ma figurati! È giusto così.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, ragazzi! E' veramente un piacere discutere con voi. Non è solo una discussione utile (almeno per me) ma anche simpaticissima . Grazie.


> ...È diverso da quello cui chiedevi in principio...


Non tanto, secondo me. Il mio "quasi dilemma" consisteva nel "quasi paradosso" di riferirsi con il pronome _la_ (_lo, le, ..._) a qualcosa/qualcuno esplicitamente indeterminato (preceduto dall'articolo _una/uno_). Insomma, la sostanza della mia domanda non era proprio la dislocazione a sinistra, anche se fu appunto una tale costruzione che ha "provocato" questa domanda (probabilmente perché le parole _una _e _la_ si trovano abbastanza vicino e nella stessa frase). Comunque, quel "quasi paradosso" lo ha (secondo me) risolto  bene Necsus nel suo post #2.


----------



## dragonseven

Ma infatti "_la_" non si riferisce "a qualcosa/qualcuno esplicitamente indeterminato", ma "determinato" grazie all'aggettivo "_simile_" (come ho già avuto modo di spiegare). 
Inoltre, in una costruzione del genere non puoi fare a meno del pronome di ripresa, ossia di un pronome che non ha alcuna valenza semantica ma solo sintattica, per evitare che la prima parte della tua frase sia slegata dalla restante.
E, mi dispiace ma, non è questo ciò che ha detto Necsus nel suo post #2.


----------



## francisgranada

Probabilmente non mi sono espresso assai comprensibilmente. Intendevo dire che nella frase  "*Una *cosa simile *la* vedo anche nella ..." il pronome _*la*_ (_formalmente _determinativo) si riferisce a "_*una *_cosa" (_formalmente _indermininato). Ecco perché la mia sensazione di contraddizione grammaticale (ormai risolta). A differenza, quel "quasi paradosso" non lo sentivo per esempio nel caso di "*Questa *casa non *la* compro" perché qui _la _si riferisce _a priori_ a qualcosa di (grammaticalmente/esplicitamente) determinato/concreto, cioè a "_*questa *casa"_.

Il ruolo dell'aggettivo _simile _lo capisco (almeno credo), ma _dal punto di vista della_ _sostanza _della mia domanda originale, non mi pare decisivo.

Per me la sostanza della risposta di Necsus è questa:


> ... in entrambi i casi, quando ne riparli nella seconda parte della frase usando il pronome _la, _non lo (= nuovo) è più, perché _la cosa _è diventata specifica e inserita in un contesto noto ...


Cioè effettivamente (o logicamente, se vogliamo) non si tratta _più _di una cosa indeterminata (< è diventata specifica).

P.S. Ciao Necsus, comincio a capire perché dici che ho delle domande trascendenti ...


----------



## dragonseven

No Francis, ti sei spiegato benissimo. 
Scusami la schiettezza, senza offesa, siamo qui per capire, giusto? 


francisgranada said:


> Il ruolo dell'aggettivo _simile _lo capisco (almeno credo), ma dal punto vista della _sostanza _della mia domanda originale, non mi pare decisivo.


 È sì decisivo, molto decisivo. 
Boh?  Magari sbaglio, perché io la vedo come segue.
Un conto è dire _Una cosa_ (oggetto indefinito e indeterminato), un altro è dire _Una cosa simile_ (oggetto indefinito sì, ma determinato, perché obbligatoriamente in rapporto con un'altra che il ricevente conosce)_.
Una cosa simile _ha la stessa valenza sintattica di un pronome dimostrativo ed equivale a dire "Una simile cosa", "Una tale cosa", una frase retorica per dire "Questa simiglianza" (che è usato sporadicamente in questo senso) .

P.s.: Con questo non ho alcuna intenzione di smorzare e/o affievolire la simpatia che hai per questa discussione eh!, sia chiaro.


----------



## Kotis

"La" qui non è l'articolo, ma il pronome che sostituisce un nome ("cosa"), quale che sia l'articolo che lo precede.


----------

